# Cougar CM 700 Kabel nachbestellen ?



## winner961 (19. November 2011)

ich hab mir kürzlich das Cougar Netzteil CM 700 erstanden und bin voll zufrieden damit , doch fehlen mir durch eine Unachtsamkeit die zwei 8-Pin Pci-e die man am Netzteil anschließt um einen 8-Pin und einen 6-Pin Anschluss für die Grafikkarte erhält . Außerdem fehlen mir noch zwei Sata Kabel (auch in 8-Pin für das Netzteil) , für meinen neuen Raid . Wäre toll wenn man mir diese Kabel vlt zuschicken könnte ob Flachband oder gesleevt wäre mir egal . 

Wäre sehr erfreut über eine Rückmeldung des Supports .


----------



## Compucase (21. November 2011)

Melde dich mal per PN, das bekommen wir sicherlich hin.


----------

